# Thyroidectomy coming up?



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi

I have Graves, only small nodule and a bit infected. But in order for me to get preggies i need the op.

Gosh i am soooooooooooo afraid!!! What can i expect? How long in hospital and ho long at home, when do you go back to work? 
Is it painful? and where?

Can they do it under local anestecia (spelling) of must you be under the whole op?
Did you feel better after the op? (tiredness, headaches, palpitations, dry eyes gone?)

Seeing the surgeon next week and maybe immediately op, depend on what they say.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Linty said:


> Hi
> 
> I have Graves, only small nodule and a bit infected. But in order for me to get preggies i need the op.
> 
> ...


hello! I had it done 7/28, back at work half days at 2 weeks, up to 6 hours a day now! I just felt tired, and my co-workers did not want me to push it. I am the boss, so maybe they wanted me out of their hair!

I had a general, and really don't remember too much after getting the first bit of 'happy juice" in the IV. I drank a lot of ice water, didn't have much pain, napped a lot.

I feel so much better than before. I am actually exercising again. I also went gluten free.

Keep your eye on the prize, and try not to worry too much. Easier said than done, huh? Lots of posters here have recently had it done, and will share. Best wishes!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Linty, here's a thread with a great description of a typical surgery experience...

http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=3892

I think I read in another thread that they used to do thyroidectomies with just local anesthesia....eeeewwwww.... I would not have wanted to be awake for my surgeries!

What is your concern with the general anesthesia? If we know that, maybe we'll have suggestions.


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Thx Webster, you've helped me alot since i posted here. My decision to do the op is based on your info. LOL

Octavia, i dont know i am just so afraid for going under, not the op or the pain, just the anestesia, i am in a state if i think maybe i will die under because of maybe heartdamage. (blush)


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Got it. That is definitely something you need to talk with the anesthesiologist about during your pre-surgery appointment. Do you have that scheduled yet? At mine, an anesthesiologist was available for any questions/concerns.

I'm sure the anesthesiologist will know how to address your concerns or talk you through them. Maybe he/she can approach things a little differently for you.


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

I will 1st see the surgeon and he said if necessary he will operate the next day (OMW - i was in shock)

Everyone tell me not to worry, but i feel so scared for this experience. Stupid I know. I will talk to him and maybe he will postpone until the end of Sep. Things are hectic at work (own business) and to organise everything so quick is just chaos.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, the good news is that if he does operate the next day, you won't have much time to be scared! (I know, that doesn't help.  )

No doubt about it, it is stressful to have surgery. Worrying about it only makes it worse. Your surgeon is well-trained. Ask him lots of questions to increase your comfort level, but also let him know you are confident in his abilities. (Who would want to operate on someone who didn't believe in the surgeon's skills?)

You might want to ask for some anti-anxiety meds to take prior to the surgery.

It will be fine. Many of us who post in this forum have been through it. You'll be amazed at what you're capable of!


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you Octavia, i know i'm maybe just paranoid, :scared0015::ashamed0002:
But as long as i feel better and be able to have a long awaited baby. If only they had told me the meds would have an effect on pregnancy 4 yrs ago, now i have this and my age is ticking away.
But all will be fine!!!

Wil keep you updated!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Linty said:


> Hi
> 
> I have Graves, only small nodule and a bit infected. But in order for me to get preggies i need the op.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board! Sorry to hear about this but you will get plenty of info and support here as many have had the surgery.

I am not one of them so therefore I can't comment but rest assured you will get feed-back.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, Linty, please feel free to go read my over-share about my surgery.

It was my first surgery, my first stay in the hospital, my first experience ever being really "sick" and I was TERRIFIED. As in, full-blown panic attack before the surgery.

But I'm here to say it wasn't bad. I know that's hard to hear and internalize, but I swear I was expecting so, so, so much worse and it was almost easy.

My surgery lasted three hours (TT with 10 lymph nodes removed). I don't think it would have been good to do it under local. For me and my experience, it lasted exactly 30 seconds. :-D


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> My surgery lasted three hours (TT with 10 lymph nodes removed). I don't think it would have been good to do it under local. For me and my experience, it lasted exactly 30 seconds. :-D


Agree. I had the surgery twice (first half, then other half when it was determined to be cancerous). The first one was about 3 hours, the second one was about 4 hours. To me, they lasted less than a minute. 

The worst part for me was the post-surgery nausea after my first surgery. If you are prone to motion sickness, you absolutely need to tell the anesthesiologist. My anesthesiologist did something different for the second surgery (after I told him how sick I was with the first), and it made a HUGE difference. After the first surgery, I woke up groggy and sick, and I vomited for 2 or 3 days. With the second surgery, it was like I woke up from an afternoon nap...I felt wonderful!


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi there

Sorry about MIA. Went to surgeon and the surgery was postponed till 26. T4 levels too high have to get it down, so the nerves is gonna get all over the place again. 
He increased my dose of meds and have to do bloods again before i go.
He is quite nice, so thats already big plus.

Sorry, i'm rushing my post, its nerves and lot of work to do.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Linty said:


> Hi there
> 
> Sorry about MIA. Went to surgeon and the surgery was postponed till 26. T4 levels too high have to get it down, so the nerves is gonna get all over the place again.
> He increased my dose of meds and have to do bloods again before i go.
> ...


Glad you like your surgeon, that is a huge plus! Use your time now to plan for your recovery, it helps take the nerves down a peg or two. It is pretty common for them to want to get your levels in a good place. Best wishes!


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Thx Webster!!!! I knew you would post . LOL!

Luckily i have so much work to do, dont have time to think and if i get nervous i just think about how good i will feel afterwards and how soon we will be able to start ttc. 
I will get my file out and post my levels for your opinions.

Oh, i wanted to ask what is Tums?


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

I know it's all scary. I had two surgeries and did fine. I had a partial on 8/16 and rest of the thyroid removed on 8/23.
Definitely talk to the anesthesiologists about your fears. Happy juice in the iv will calm all nerves.
I barely had any pain and if I did have pain, I only took tylenol. Use the ice pack as long as possible after surgery. That helps w/pain and swelling. Others on here suggested using a bag of frozen peas as an ice pack. I kept ice on it for 3 days pretty much non-stop and then a few hours a day for several more days. Drink lots of fluids as it will help with your scratchy throat. Frozen ice/ice pops are great too!!
Make sure you talk to doctors about your calcium levels/symptoms of low calcium-your calcium can get out of whack when they take out your thyroid because of the parathyroid glands. My ENT had me take 2 tums 3x day for 3 days prior to surgery. I had low calcium symptoms after surgery for 5 days and had to take calcium supplements (which can constipate you).
Get started on thyroid replacement meds after surgery-although your body will still have circulating thyroid hormones after surgery, it's good to get a head start on getting regulated.
I know it sounds like a lot but you will get there...I call it "a process" and literally take one day at a time!!!
This website is a great resource and found everyone to be helpful and resourceful!!!
Take care,
Chris


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Linty said:


> Thank you Octavia, i know i'm maybe just paranoid, :scared0015::ashamed0002:
> But as long as i feel better and be able to have a long awaited baby. If only they had told me the meds would have an effect on pregnancy 4 yrs ago, now i have this and my age is ticking away.
> But all will be fine!!!
> 
> Wil keep you updated!!


Let us know when the surgery is scheduled so we can be w/you in prayer and thought!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am glad you have a lot to keep you busy before! If you have fears, make sure you let the hospital staff know. It sure made me feel better to voice my concerns. I think the TUMS are for calcium. I am keeping you in my prayers for a successful surgery, and pregnancy. Our miracle baby will be 20 years old in November! Best wishes!


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok find my file

09.09.11
Tsh (beckham) 0.16 (.20-3.5 mIU/l)
Free t4 25.1 (7.7 - 16.9 pmol/l)
Free t3 5.9 (3.4-5.9 pmol/l)

17.08.11
Tsh 0.10 (.20-3.5 mIU/l)
F T4 19.8 ( 7.7-16.9 pmol/l)
TSH anti 6.39 (<1.75IE/l)
Other result all in line.
So you see my levels has gone up, and the meds dose was too low.
With the lab in aug, i had iron and vitd defficiency also.

Gosh received the confirmation of the surgery, :sick0019: i am sick to my stomach of nerves.

Did anyone smoke during their illness??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Linty said:


> Ok find my file
> 
> 09.09.11
> Tsh (beckham) 0.16 (.20-3.5 mIU/l)
> ...


This should prove insightful to you:

http://jcem.endojournals.org/content/94/4/1324.abstract

Wait until you start to recover from "all" of this before you quit and if you want help w/that, I am here for you.

Hubby and I quit aftr over 40 years each of smoking.


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

I was suppose to stop long time ago but just couldnt, and now i am worried about smoking and the anestesia and everything. So i thought maybe i must try stopping this week, but i will rather cut down a bit and hopefully after the op i wont have the urge to smoke.
How did i went with you quiting?


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi there

As you know my surgery was last week, gosh i am so glad its over.

Andros....... give me the advice about stop smoking, please. I am truely battling here. Dont have a lot of withdrawal sympts, but gosh after 6 days battling not to just take one. :sick0012: When does the craving go away???????


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Linty said:


> Hi there
> 
> As you know my surgery was last week, gosh i am so glad its over.
> 
> Andros....... give me the advice about stop smoking, please. I am truely battling here. Dont have a lot of withdrawal sympts, but gosh after 6 days battling not to just take one. :sick0012: When does the craving go away???????


It probably would be better to decide how many you smoke a day and allow yourself one cigarette say every 2 hours (just and example so I can explain), do that for a week and then allow one every 3 hours for a week, then one every 4 hours for a week and so on.

Trust me; you will quit and you will not have any cravings. Hubby and I were pretty heavy smokers. You could start w/one hour.

But, don't get up at night and smoke. Ha, ha!

If you have gone 6 days; you could probably go every 3 hours or whatever. Or you could just hang in there. But the thing is, you want success and you want the craving to go away.

By the time hubby and I were down to about 3 cigarettes each for the day; we just looked at each other said, "Hey, this is ridiculous!" That was it and we never looked back. It's been 5 years now.

It truly is hard to believe we ever smoked.

I will help you best I can.

Call on your Higher Power also. Realizing someone or something stronger than you is in control helps...................................a lot! LOL!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hey Linty!

Glad to hear it is over and that you are home ready to quit smoking. I am so impressed that you are going to do that! Healthier babies are born to women that are non smokers, remember eye on the prize! :hugs:

My hubby quit smoking 4 years ago after being a heavy smoker for 35 years. He said he used to say, and still does at times, "just for today, I am not going to smoke". He used to mimic smoking in stressful times, which without the cigarette is deep breathing, a great stress reliever. I am very proud of him. That's my .02....I never smoked but know it is tough to quit but so worth it!

Best wishes to you!


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi

One week since surgery.

Thx Webster, i know about the healthier babies and agree, i still think about smokes but with hubby at home with me most of the time it help me alot but he is still smoking so the urge is there. Good for your Dh, you should be proud of him.

Andros, i had one today and felt horrible though (withou dh knowing) LOL
I just think i didnt have one the past week so i can do it, but its hard at times, and i am eating like a pig, then its fruit then bread then coldmeat sandwiches. Dh thinks i am overeating LOL.

I just pray that i will keep strong and stay.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Linty said:


> Hi
> 
> One week since surgery.
> 
> ...


I will pray for strength for you too!!


----------

